# WebFTP funktioniert nciht mehr



## AndréS (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nun, seit einiger Zeit schon funktioniert das eingebaute WebFTP nicht mehr. Normaler Zugang per FTP ist aber möglich. 
Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das beheben?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2008)

Was genau geht nicht und erhältst Du eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## AndréS (12. Juni 2008)

Na ja also scheint es einfach nicht zu gehen.
Ich beschreib mal.

1. Opera:
Ich wähle mich ein. Gebe das Passwort ein und bestätige. Leider dauert es dann sehr sehr lange bis das ganze geladen wird oder eben nicht. Nach fast einer Minute beende ich das.

2. Firefox:
Hier wähle ich mich auch ein und warte auch etwas länger, klappt dann aber. Dann sehe ich die Ordner Struktur. Klicke ich auf ein Ordner wie web, ist nichts enthalten und es dauert sehr lange bis die Seite wieder geladen ist.

Keine Fehlermeldung, so gesehen sollte es funktionieren.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2008)

Wie viele Dateien und Ordner hast Du im Web? Das WebFTP läd nach dem Login die Ordnerstruktur erstmal komplett, dass kann lönger dauern wenn Du viele Ordner hast.


----------



## AndréS (12. Juni 2008)

Ich habe das mal gerade bei einem Testordner ausgetestet. Domain ist existent etc. Und da klappt das schneller. UNd es klappt auch bei OPera.

Nur wird der Inhalt von allen Ordnern nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2008)

Schau mal bitte ins FTP log oder syslog, ob da irgendwelche Fehler auftauchen, wenn Du einen Ordner im webFTP aufrufst.


----------



## AndréS (13. Juni 2008)

VOn den jeweiligen Webordner oder per SSH bzw. Root auf die Log allgemein zugreifen?

Danke


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2008)

Die Log-Dateien sind in /var/log, Du musst Dich dafür per SSH als root User einloggen.


----------

